# "Journeyman" - Pilot Leaked



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

The pilot episode of the new show called "Journeyman" has been leaked onto the internet. It stars that guy from the HBO show "Rome". 

"Dan Vasser thought he had it all: a loving wife, a great son and a steady
job.

But life suddenly throws him a curve ball. Dan finds himself traveling into
the past with a purpose  impacting people's lives for the better  and
sometimes the worse. While doing so, Dan reconnects with Livia Beale, his ex-
fiancée, whom he lost in a mysterious plane crash. Now armed with the
knowledge of the present, will he be able to save her? What would that mean to
his own future? And how would it change a man who thought he had it all?"


----------



## Alpinemaps (Jul 26, 2004)

I'm really looking forward to this show. I'm hoping it can make it for a full season. I love the concept.

It's similar (but not exactly so), to the book The Time Traveler's Wife. There are some differences from the book, but similar in concept.


----------



## dagap (Dec 5, 2003)

Note that Journeyman and three other NBC pilots (Chuck, Bionic Woman, Life) are available at Blockbuster, both online and at their stores. It takes a rental slot online, but is free at the store:

http://www.blockbuster.com/nbc

Correction: Just a 2 minute sneek-peek for Bionic Woman, sorry. The other three seem to be full pilots.


----------



## grecorj (Feb 6, 2002)

I have high hopes for both Life and Journeyman.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Can you say "Quantam Leap"?  

(A show I loved, BTW)


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

QL was one of my favorite shows and one that really needs a final movie to close it out. The concept of Journeyman sounds very much like QL.


----------



## Alpinemaps (Jul 26, 2004)

I can see why Journeyman might have a QL vibe. Don't know too much more about it, so I can only speculate. If it's anything like The Time Traveler's Wife, he's moving in time (forward, too?) in his own life. He's not replacing himself in his time - his 'present day' self will be occupying the same time as his past self. (Yes, in The Time Traveler's Wife, this presents for some interesting situations).

In The Time Traveler's Wife, however, he cannot change the past. The commercials suggest (to me) that he can. I don't know that for sure - just speculating.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Woohoo finally! Was looking forward to this!


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

yeah, this is the first show that jumped out at me too.

Any other shows getting a good buzz?


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Wow just watched this show, definitely is going to be in my series link/todo list! Very good!


----------



## TivoFan (Feb 22, 2000)

Alpinemaps said:


> It's similar (but not exactly so), to the book The Time Traveler's Wife. There are some differences from the book, but similar in concept.


If you mean similar in that both use the concept of time travel, then yes. If you mean similiar in any other way, not so much.


----------



## Alpinemaps (Jul 26, 2004)

TivoFan said:


> If you mean similar in that both use the concept of time travel, then yes. If you mean similiar in any other way, not so much.


Have you read the book? Just curious your thoughts about it. I don't know much about Journeyman, but I have read Time Traveler's Wife a few times.

I can only speculate on the Journeyman concept. I haven't looked into details about the story yet. I see a couple of overarching parallel's between the two.

From my own speculation, here are the parallels (and differences) I see: Journeyman travels within his own lifetime (Henry, the main character from TTTW did so as well). Journeyman isn't randomly traveling around (like QL), but traveling back to people that are important to him (Henry did the same most of the time - at least the times that are covered in the book). Henry couldn't affect time, while Journeyman can.

I haven't seen the show yet, but, as I said, the concepts seem similar to me. I'll be curious to see how they execute it in Journeyman. If they do half as good a job as they did in TTTW, then it will be excellent.

And, if they do it like they did in TTTW, you all will be fooled into thinking it's science fiction, when it's *so* much more than that. :up: That's how I got hooked onto TTTW - thinking it's just about time travel. It's not.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Alpinemaps said:


> I'm really looking forward to this show. I'm hoping it can make it for a full season. I love the concept.


Shhhhhh,.....don't jinx it! 

I saw a commercial for it last night and I think I'm going to like it (great, now it'll get cancelled!)


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

Kamakzie said:


> Wow just watched this show, definitely is going to be in my series link/todo list! Very good!


+1, very good first show. and yes, he can alter timelines and can share the time with himself in the past, fwiw.


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

I hope it's not too much like The Time Traveler's Wife


Spoiler



Saddest book I read in ages. He knew exactly how it was going to end, and there was nothing he could do about it.


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

jschuur said:


> I hope it's not too much like The Time Traveler's Wife
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



i don't think so, the premise from the first show appears to be that he travells back in time to alter events so that 'good people' are saved (at least that is the first show anyway!)


----------



## Alpinemaps (Jul 26, 2004)

jschuur said:


> I hope it's not too much like The Time Traveler's Wife
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I'll agree that I hope it's not like that in that regard. However, despite how sad it is, it's a *great* book.

Spoiler for TTTW:



Spoiler



When you consider the book's title, the story really is about Claire, and how she waits. And waits. Even to the very end. It really is more of her life story than it is Henry's.


----------



## teknikel (Jan 27, 2002)

Good show.

How does Moon Bloodgood get into two time travel shows in one year?


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

They are also showing the pilot on select United flights.
I was not on one of them, however...


----------



## bpurcell (Mar 16, 2005)

I just watched the pilot, legally, from a NBC Preview DVD through Blockbuster Online. I had no clue beforehand what it was about. This is definitely going as an SP for the season. I watched Chuck before, and that one is "let's see after 2-3 episodes". Journeyman is a must see for me now that I've seen the pilot. Very well done. :up:


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

teknikel said:


> How does Moon Bloodgood get into two time travel shows in one year?


She didn't.

She filmed Day Break last year and this one next year.


----------



## TivoFan (Feb 22, 2000)

Alpinemaps said:


> Have you read the book? J


Yes, I loved the book.

Reasons why Journeyman is not like TTTW.
1) Henry couldn't change anything that had already happened.
2) The dynamics of the two main characters and the fact that when Henry first meets Claire she knows a lot about him, and when Claire first meets Henry he knows a lot about her.
3) Time travel is a central feature of Henry's life and shapes everything he is and has ever been.


----------



## Alpinemaps (Jul 26, 2004)

Good points. Especially the last one. I didn't really think about that one.

I'm glad to hear that others are liking this show. I'm anxious to watch it, and really do hope that it lasts, and that they can manage the concept well.

I'm hoping that they bring some of the things that made TTTW so excellent to Journeyman. Not the differences you mentioned (I'm fine with those), but there were certainly some interesting character dynamics and quarks in there that I think would do well.


----------



## teknikel (Jan 27, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> She didn't.
> 
> She filmed Day Break last year and this one next year.


How does Moon Bloodgood appear in two time travel shows within one year?


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

steve614 said:


> Can you say "Quantam Leap"?


Sure I can say it. Can you spell it?


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

That was pretty good... Up till just over halfway through I wasn't really sure if I was going to like the way they handled the time travel. But then when we learned Olivia was a traveler herself, that seemed to make it more interesting.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

scooterboy said:


> Sure I can say it. Can you spell it?


DOH!


Edit: What, it took TWO days for the mis-spell police to show up?


----------



## Alpinemaps (Jul 26, 2004)

One big difference to point out between The Time Traveler's Wife and Journeyman, as it relates to time travel -

In TTTW, whenever Henry travels, his clothes don't travel with him. He arrives completely naked. It doesn't look like they do this here. :lol:


----------



## TiVangelist (Aug 28, 2000)

I was thinking the same thing about Journeyman vs TTTW - they can't very well show him naked each time he jumps through time! Though in the TTTW, that's a big part of why he's always stealing, fighting, and getting arrested. I guess for tv they would need to clean up the stealing and fighting, too. Oh, and Henry often throws up on arrival. That would be unpleasant for the audience on a weekly basis. 

I liked that aspect of TTTW, that Henry couldn't change what happens, no matter how hard he tries, so he quickly realizes this and stops trying. Changing the past is one of those weird sci-fi/time travel story complications that create so many what-if scenarios it makes your head spin. I would prefer if Journeyman had the same "no changing the past" paradigm as TTTW, but it looks like that is not the case. 

I had just finished TTTW this summer and was speaking about it to my hubby, explaining it, when all of a sudden, the ad for Journeyman appeared. Wierd!


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

Do we need to spoilerize?

At any rate, thank you to those that recommended this pilot. I really enjoyed it. Like dswallow, I was *very* worried that I wasn't going to like how they handled the time travel aspect of the show. I'm not worried anymore. 

Is this the first instance of an


Spoiler



iphone


 appearing in a tv show or movie?

The only really really minor thing that annoyed me was Kevin McKidd's accent. I have never seen him before (never saw Trainspotting), but i could tell that this was a foreign guy faking an American accent. In fact, his accent sounds almost *exactly* like his Trainspotting co-star Jonny Lee Miller's in the upcoming "Eli Stone" (another pilot that I saw and highly recommend!!!). It's hard to explain...but they both sound like Bob Hoskins did in "Who Framed Roger Rabbit." That being said, although occasionally reminding me of Anthony Michael Hall, I think he is well cast and *extremely* likable as a leading man.

I'm looking forward to more of this show. Can't wait. SP for sure!


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Good Pilot


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Spoiler



My question is when he saves the Neils estranged wife from Neil and he disappears does she see him disappear? She looked like she did.


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

Kamakzie said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> My question is when he saves the Neils estranged wife from Neil and he disappears does she see him disappear? She looked like she did.


I think she did.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

As pilots go, this was pretty good.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

FYI, Journeyman, Bionic Woman and other new series Pilots from NBC look like they are available for free on Amazon Unbox right now.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

I just watched the pilot, thanks to Unbox downloads. Very good, I'm looking forward to the series!!


----------



## RMBittner (Aug 19, 2003)

I too just caught the pilot, thanks to Amazon Unbox. I can certainly see why NBC added it to a line-up rejuvenated by "Heroes" -- there's definitely some similarity in terms of the unexplained -- and unexpected -- sudden awareness of a new ability. . . as well as what appears to be a complex and highly involving plot, filled with interesting characters. I thoroughly enjoyed it.

Now, I'm just PRAYING that this isn't one of those shows that NBC decides to shelve after a half-dozen episodes, leaving us stuck with Web-only viewings and the "Journeyman: The Complete Series on a Single Disc" DVD.

BTW, it was letterboxed. . . and zoomed up to fill my 50" HD TV nicely. It was noticeably better quality than the two movies I've rented there.

Bob


----------



## brott (Feb 23, 2001)

I'm really gonna enjoy this show I think. I watched 4 pre-airs this season and this one ranks 2nd on my list.

my personal rankings spoiler'd


Spoiler



Chuck, Journeyman, Pushing Daisies, Bionic Woman



I kinda got a Early Edition/Quantum Leap vibe out of the show, but this one doesn't really seem to be either one of those either. I'm really glad he reconciled with his wife by the end of the show .. that will make it much easier to watch.


----------



## jkovach (Feb 17, 2000)

I had a devil of a time finding this on Unbox. Wasn't listed on the same Tivo screen that had Life, Chuck, and the Bionic Woman pilots. Finally found it via Swivel Search, but that told me I had to go to the Unbox website to order it. Went there, selected Unbox for Tivo, and couldn't find it anywhere. Did another search for Journeyman, and finally found it.

So, why isn't it listed on the Tivo along with the other free pilots?


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Did you click the right arrow in the free downloads box?

I wasn't as enthused as many of you. I like the lead actor quite a lot, great casting, bad accent and all, but I'm not convinced that this show is going anywhere new or interesting yet. Only time will tell. SP worthy, but could become tiresome. QL had a nice dynamic between sam, al, and ziggy. Plus there's the whole oh boy teasers that seem to be changed into, "oh crap, lookout".


----------



## analog4 (Aug 1, 2003)

I watched 5 minutes of it until I turned it off.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Something I noticed with both this, and "Life": product placement. In "Life", it was Google. Google also appeared in "Journeyman", but the big thing there was the iPhone. I wondered if part of the reason that NBC didn't mind posting these for free download, without commercials -- besides the obvious goal of building buzz -- was that they were already paid for. If not, they at least seem to be laying the groundwork for the transition away from interruptive ads.

I didn't think it detracted from either story.


----------



## RoundBoy (Feb 10, 2005)

It could be that they lost their main distribution channel via iTuenes.. and they were dipping a toe in alternate online distribution.

Lets say they got 1 million downloads to tivo, etc... and next time, they charge $5.. and only get 10k downloads.. They might be trying to find the market price point... judging by response here, I would say that the 'free' previews went very well..


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

I liked it but it seems more of a cross between Cold Case and QL. Well Cold Case because whenever he ended up in a 90's year they played a song from that year.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

Craigbob said:


> QL was one of my favorite shows and one that really needs a final movie to close it out. The concept of Journeyman sounds very much like QL.


I thought QL did wrap everything up.

I'll give Journeyman a try, but unless it picks up the pace, I have my doubts about it.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

I wasn't completely sold by the pilot. It's like "The Dead Zone" except with time travel instead of psychic visions. I'll give it a try, but it seems like a concept that would be better suited for a movie.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

ElJay said:


> I wasn't completely sold by the pilot. It's like "The Dead Zone" except with time travel instead of psychic visions. I'll give it a try, but it seems like a concept that would be better suited for a movie.


It's like the dozens of other shows where people help people they don't know. It's nothing more than a slightly different spin on an old concept - just like everything else on TV.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

mick66 said:


> It's like the dozens of other shows where people help people they don't know. It's nothing more than a slightly different spin on an old concept - just like everything else on TV.


Except in this case it's a wildly different spin.

In fact, I'd say it owes more to Day Break...it seems that the main thrust of the show is him working out what's going on, and the "helping people" bit is just a weekly plot device.

Until the ratings drop and the network suits make them dumb it down. Then, it will probably become what you say...


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

mick66 said:


> I thought QL did wrap everything up.
> 
> I'll give Journeyman a try, but unless it picks up the pace, I have my doubts about it.


It tied things up in a very nasty way. The final episode was supposed to be a season finale and the picture would have morphed into Al and Beth together with their kids the tag line being that they celebrated their 20th anniversary.

Instead they got word at the last minute that QL was nor being renewed and had to have Sam stuck leaping about in time never coming home.


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

Well I saw the pilot via Unbox yesterday and it has me interested. I figured out what he was doing with the ring early on. I'll have to see where this goes but for now I'll SP it. 

Main actor looks a lot like Anthony Michael Hall. and Livia is just HOT!!! She is one reason for me to watch.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

I also liked the pilot a lot. I was surprised-I was sure it was going to be boring.


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

I really liked this pilot.


Spoiler



I was surprised and glad that they didn't draw out the relationship troubles with his wife past the pilot. It will be good to have her in on it and supporting him.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

I was a little let down by Journeyman. I guess I was expecting it to feel differently. I suppose I was expecting a bit more action and more queues as to what time period he was in besides football games. Something Quantum Leap did very well. And it was nice that when he's in the past, he's gone from the present the same amount of time. 

I guess I was just bored by it mostly. And let down by the wooden performance of the lead guy, because I liked him in Rome so much. It felt like I was watching a TV show instead of being transported into the story. 

I'll probably keep watching, just 'cause I'm a sucker for the Sci-fi time travel/jumping stuff.


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

Peter000 said:


> And it was nice that when he's in the past, he's gone from the present the same amount of time.


I'm not sure he was gone the same amount of time. The show wasn't totally clear, at one point it seemed like he might have been gone from present time longer than the time he spent in the past. He seemed surprised at one point that he had been gone for 2 days.


----------



## Alpinemaps (Jul 26, 2004)

modnar said:


> I'm not sure he was gone the same amount of time. The show wasn't totally clear, at one point it seemed like he might have been gone from present time longer than the time he spent in the past. He seemed surprised at one point that he had been gone for 2 days.


Tying this back to _The Time Traveler's Wife_ again...that's exactly what happened there. He might spend days in another time, to find out he'd been gone for only a few hours in the present. Or, he might be gone for two or three days in the present, but only spend a couple of hours in another time.

I actually like the idea. In TTTW, he wonders how old he really is, considering the time jumping.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Kamakzie said:


> Wow just watched this show, definitely is going to be in my series link/todo list! Very good!


+ me!! This had me on the edge of my chair for the last half hour...outstanding!!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

analog4 said:


> I watched 5 minutes of it until I turned it off.


There is no way someone can base a decision on the quality of *ANY* show by viewing it for five minutes.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Bierboy said:


> There is no way someone can base a decision on the quality of *ANY* show by viewing it for five minutes.


Well, there are some Sci-Fi Original movies where you can pretty much tell. But yes, in general, judging a TV series on the first five minutes probably reveals more about the viewer than the show...


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Bierboy said:


> There is no way someone can base a decision on the quality of *ANY* show by viewing it for five minutes.


I'd say the first 5 minutes of Flash Gordon and the first 5 minutes of Cavemen prove you wrong.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Bierboy said:


> + me!! This had me on the edge of my chair for the last half hour...outstanding!!


The last five minutes put it on my season pass list.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

dswallow said:


> I'd say the first 5 minutes of Flash Gordon and the first 5 minutes of Cavemen prove you wrong.


I'm embarrassed to say I lasted into the second episode of FG before I deleted that SP...


----------



## ThreeSoFar'sBro (Oct 10, 2004)

Saw this on a United Airlines flight this week. I was a captive audience, but did enjoy it. I look forward to seeing how it develops.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

dswallow said:


> That was pretty good... Up till just over halfway through I wasn't really sure if I was going to like the way they handled the time travel. But then when we learned Olivia was a traveler herself, that seemed to make it more interesting.


Wow, I agree with Doug...it was pretty okay, wondering where it was going, and I was wavering between setting a SP or forgetting about it...when Olivia #2 appeared and I went WHOA, hold up, this is getting cool. And then of course with the ring thing at the end.

SP for me, thank you.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

jenhudson said:


> Wow, I agree with Doug...it was pretty okay, wondering where it was going, and I was wavering between setting a SP or forgetting about it...when Olivia #2 appeared and I went WHOA, hold up, this is getting cool. And then of course with the ring thing at the end.
> 
> SP for me, thank you.


Exactly-I feel the same way. Those two moments sealed it for me.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

spikedavis said:



> Exactly-I feel the same way. Those two moments sealed it for me.


Me three.. having the 2nd Olivia and then the wife in on it clinched it, SP time.

Sure it's Quantum Leap for the 21st century, but that's not a bad thing, and the QL concept of making things right is a good base.

and lots of eye candy on both sides of the aisle.

So being that I enjoy it, I predict an early cancellation..

Diane


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

dianebrat said:


> So being that I enjoy it, I predict an early cancellation..


Being that you can't sum it up with a one-liner, I predict an early cancellation...


----------



## Dewayne2 (Sep 17, 2007)

I saw previews on YouTube, love it!


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

I enjoyed it, although I thought they used up a few too many gimmicks in the pilot. We saw the consequences of him time-jumping while driving and his unoccupied car caused an accident. That gets rid of his fancy car and he now knows he can't drive again until he's got the gift under control. We also learned some significant bits about the recent history of his home. Depending on how far back he can jump, we should only expect to meet that one previous home owner.

We also learned some approximation of what he can take back in time with him. It looks like anything he is carrying on his person or in his pockets. This will lead him to sleep in more than he was wearing the first time, but of course, we'll still have the occasional gratuitous time jump where he is less dressed. He should also acquire at least one older cell phone that has a chance of working for the widest time window. It'll be interesting to see how smart he becomes about being prepared to time travel. For example, he should be careful about keeping older currency on his person since the US has made a lot of currency changes in the last 20 years. Keeping an older credit card is even easier than carrying an older cell phone.

We also have to consider his job and how this gift can impact his career positively. We've seen some of the more obvious negative impact already, but I think he has a lot of potential to boost his career by reporting on things he learned with some of these time jumps. I would be much more interested in seeing him use past knowledge for present gain than using present knowledge for past gain.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

dianebrat said:


> Me three.. having the 2nd Olivia and then the wife in on it clinched it, SP time.
> 
> Sure it's Quantum Leap for the 21st century, but that's not a bad thing, and the QL concept of making things right is a good base.
> 
> ...


Wait. His wife was in on it? What did I miss? Granted the ending threw me for a bit, but if she was in on it, why all the drama throughout the episode?


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

jenhudson said:


> Wait. His wife was in on it? What did I miss? Granted the ending threw me for a bit, but if she was in on it, why all the drama throughout the episode?


I think the ending is supposed to imply that the wife believes the time travel story now and will help him/cover for him in the future.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Okay, I got that and that makes sense. I thought I missed something else entirely!


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

WinBear said:


> I think the ending is supposed to imply that the wife believes the time travel story now and will help him/cover for him in the future.


That would be how I took it, with the proof, she's now believes him, at least that would be an awesome way to approach it. (and wonderfully sweet too! the only person that believes him 100%)

Diane


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I really liked this show and will definitely set an SP.

However, the one thing that really bothered me is how they explained the whole purpose of him going back in time in one sentence and a short iPhone video clip. I would like to have known how he figured out that was the purpose of the whole thing. It just seems like something they could have spent more than 20 seconds on.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> I really liked this show and will definitely set an SP.
> 
> However, the one thing that really bothered me is how they explained the whole purpose of him going back in time in one sentence and a short iPhone video clip. I would like to have known how he figured out that was the purpose of the whole thing. It just seems like something they could have spent more than 20 seconds on.


So, what you're saying is, he/we need an Al...or at the very least a Ziggy. 

I watched the first few minutes and immediately didn't seem to like it. I was suddenly thrown into this weird time travel thing that happened for no reason out of the blue and then it was over with just as quickly.

But I stuck it out and by the end of the show I was in tears and absolutely loved it.


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

Maybe he needs to start documenting the time line with the iphone / camera. 

I would think he should start mending fences with his brother and bring him into confidence so he can get a bit of police investigative work done.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> I really liked this show and will definitely set an SP.
> 
> However, the one thing that really bothered me is how they explained the whole purpose of him going back in time in one sentence and a short iPhone video clip. I would like to have known how he figured out that was the purpose of the whole thing. It just seems like something they could have spent more than 20 seconds on.


His missing fiancee gave him some pointers and then he spent some time researching stuff and everything and deduced using the extra brainpower in his prominent brow that he needed to stop the death. I don't even know what iPhone video clip you are talking about ...???


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

TAsunder said:


> His missing fiancee gave him some pointers and then he spent some time researching stuff and everything and deduced using the extra brainpower in his prominent brow that he needed to stop the death. I don't even know what iPhone video clip you are talking about ...???


He said that he thought he was supposed to save that Neil guy from dying or from committing murder, but in fact he was supposed to save the life of the guy's son because he grew up to be a doctor and saved a bunch of people who were in some kind of accident. He then showed a news clip of the kid saving people in the accident.

It was like all that stuff just fell into place rather than showing us how he figured it out. I hate when shows take 59 minutes (or 42 minutes) to build up the details of a plot, and then spend 30 seconds resolving it. Don't they realize that viewers want as much detail in the resolution as we do in the build up?


----------



## glumlord (Oct 27, 2003)

Peter000 said:


> I was a little let down by Journeyman. I guess I was expecting it to feel differently. I suppose I was expecting a bit more action and more queues as to what time period he was in besides football games. Something Quantum Leap did very well. And it was nice that when he's in the past, he's gone from the present the same amount of time.


I actually like the fact that you had to use visual clues to make a determination of what time he's in. I feel like I'm right there with him as he's realizing where he is.

I am a person who likes complex shows though.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Devdog, so your issue is with how they revealed to us why the task was important, not with how he figured out what he had to do? Or a mix of both? I thought how he figured out what to do was done well, but I suppose it's true that the revelation of why it was important was rushed.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

TAsunder said:


> Devdog, so your issue is with how they revealed to us why the task was important, not with how he figured out what he had to do? Or a mix of both? I thought how he figured out what to do was done well, but I suppose it's true that the revelation of why it was important was rushed.


I don't think they showed us how he figured it out at all. Last we saw he stumbled into stopping Neil from killing his family, but had no idea that was to be the outcome until later. Then suddenly he's back in the present and he's showing his brother the video and telling him that it was all about saving the kid. How does he know that?


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

So the brother and fiance know whats going on. His former fiance is "like" him. His soon to be wife looked like she didn't like the old gal. How will he handle that? 

Yes it is QL with a leap home every night, and no swiss cheese.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

I just watched it, and didn't have high expectations, but I LOVED it. This was easily the best new show I've seen so far (Chuck, Back to you, Bionic Woman, Kid Nation, The Sarah Connor Chronicles and Life are the ones I've seen so far).

Can't wait to see what's going on and what'll happen next.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

It didn't help that I was kind of sleepy when I watched it but I thought the show was a little confusing (as did my wife)

I think I'll watch it again


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> I'm embarrassed to say I lasted into the second episode of FG before I deleted that SP...


Flash Gordon is sooooo bad it's good. 

I liked the Journeyman pilot but I might get bored if every episode has the same premise.


----------



## Chibbie (Jan 16, 2006)

First, I should say that I loved it, but I'm one of the few people who loved Day Break as well.



DevdogAZ said:


> I don't think they showed us how he figured it out at all. Last we saw he stumbled into stopping Neil from killing his family, but had no idea that was to be the outcome until later. Then suddenly he's back in the present and he's showing his brother the video and telling him that it was all about saving the kid. How does he know that?


It seemed to me, each time he came "back to the future", he checked the news (since he's a reporter) to see what happened to that guy and his family. His last trip back, he noticed that the son saved a bunch a people, so he figured maybe that was why he had to stop the dad. I don't know that it had to be explained anymore than that. It's too soon to know if that will be important to the overall story, or there will just be a new person to save every week.



USAFSSO said:


> So the brother and fiance know whats going on. His former fiance is "like" him. His soon to be wife looked like she didn't like the old gal. How will he handle that?


Dan was going to marry Livia (old girlfriend), but then she died/dissappeared. Katie (current wife) appeared very jealous at that party, so when Livia was out of the picture, it's looks like she made her move on Dan. It seemed like Katie and Jack (Dan's brother) were together at that party, which is why he is now angry at Dan - he feels betrayed. This explains the why Jack said "I wouldn't do that to a brother".


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

Chibbie said:


> Dan was going to marry Livia (old girlfriend), but then she died/dissappeared. Katie (current wife) appeared very jealous at that party, so when Livia was out of the picture, it's looks like she made her move on Dan. It seemed like Katie and Jack (Dan's brother) were together at that party, which is why he is now angry at Dan - he feels betrayed. This explains the why Jack said "I wouldn't do that to a brother".


So how will Katie handle Dan working with, once thought dead, Livia? Seeing how he ended up on the floor with "a" Livia.


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

Thats a good question.. I realy liked the show. Can't wait till he tells the wife that his ex is time travelling also.


----------



## AJRitz (Mar 25, 2002)

analog4 said:


> I watched 5 minutes of it until I turned it off.


Your loss.
I'll agree that this show started slow. But it had me sold by the end. I really like their spin on time travel - really, more than Quantum Leap's. I liked that they immediately dealt with the singularity/duality problem. I like that they made him smart enough to quickly figure out a way to "prove" to his wife what's going on, so we don't have the deal with that BS all season long. I like that the "help" he gets is very limited (QL often seemed too _deus ex machina_ for my taste).

I don't think Lydia is a fellow time traveler. I think she's more like a ghost. If she was a traveler, she could have helped make sure that Neil's son survived herself.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

Spoiler from next week's episode guide description - do not highlight unless you don't care about spoilers:



Spoiler



The guide description for next week's episode says "Dan wonders if he imagined his time-traveling journeys and decides to get an MRI."

That almost sounds like a joke, doesn't it? So far I like this show and will watch anyway, but if that's the kind of thing they're going to focus on it doesn't sound too interesting. I thought they would dive right into the "saving a guy a week" mode ala Quantum Leap, but it appears they're going to spin wheels a little bit first.

Of course this is all speculation. It could be the episode guide is detailing a side story rather than the main plot. I'll have to wait and see.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I think Livia implied that being a journeyman is kind of like a job, so he has to save whoever he is directed to and she has her own jobs. I didn't think she was a ghost.

I'm a sucker for emotional music in a show and the end did an excellent job with that. 

Definitely will pull me back in (though I may record the next few just to make sure it isn't cancelled )

Quantum Leap, of course, had no ongoing storyline, here it appears that the "Current" timeline will have it's own complications also.

Having spent significant time in Rome you would have thought that he knew all about time travel (sorry if someone already said that higher up)


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

They are certainly spraying the pilot of this show all over the NBC owned stations. SciFi, USA, and Bravo.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

jenhudson said:


> Wow, I agree with Doug...it was pretty okay, wondering where it was going, and I was wavering between setting a SP or forgetting about it...when Olivia #2 appeared and I went WHOA, hold up, this is getting cool. And then of course with the ring thing at the end.
> 
> SP for me, thank you.


Same here. It was decent until the Olivia (I thought it was just Livia as in I Claudius' mother) #2 showed up. The ring deal sealed it. A little sob from Big Softy Soze.


----------



## Slider10 (Aug 5, 2003)

I caught this on my TiVo via the Amazon Unbox NBC free promo. It was starting to lose me until the second Olivia came in and the ring scene at the end sealed it for me too. I was able to watch this last week, which was nice. My fiance was half-watching and became instantly interested during that last scene too. She said they included that "for all the girls." lol.

I'm happy to say that this is bringing back the Quantum Leap-style show, which my favorite show of all time (Sliders) is based on. I can't wait for next week's ep!


----------



## headroll (Jan 20, 2003)

Mr. Soze said:


> Same here. It was decent until the Olivia (I thought it was just Livia as in I Claudius' mother) #2 showed up. The ring deal sealed it. A little sob from Big Softy Soze.


Was it only me that thought they saw a "For Sale" sign on his house in the past and he sold the ring to buy the house?

I thought the box was a toolbox and he was going to fix up the house to have a place to live while in the past.

Of course, when he started hacking the patio, I realized my mistake.

-Roll


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

headroll said:


> Was it only me that thought they saw a "For Sale" sign on his house in the past and he sold the ring to buy the house?
> 
> I thought the box was a toolbox and he was going to fix up the house to have a place to live while in the past.


Oh, my goodness!

Yes.

Yes, it was only you.


----------



## Chibbie (Jan 16, 2006)

Mr. Soze said:


> Same here. It was decent until the Olivia (I thought it was just Livia as in I Claudius' mother) #2 showed up. The ring deal sealed it. A little sob from Big Softy Soze.


You were right - it is *Livia*

Dan - the "Journeyman"
Katie - the Wife
Livia - old girlfriend
Jack - brother
Zack - son
Hugh - Dan's boss


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

I don't know how this show will play out or end, but in the last episode I'd like to see Scott Bakula and Kyle Chandler make appearances.


----------



## headroll (Jan 20, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Oh, my goodness!
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Yes, it was only you.


I could never write for television


----------



## kimsan (Jan 23, 2002)

Philosofy said:


> I don't know how this show will play out or end, but in the last episode I'd like to see Scott Bakula and Kyle Chandler make appearances.


Only if they wake up together in a B&B in New Hampshire


----------



## joeinma (Jan 11, 2002)

I thought the show was decent, will definitely give it a few more episodes to decide if it remains in my SP list. My only question is how this show will play with the average viewer ..someone on the radio predicted that it will not get to the 4th episode before being canceled.


----------



## brott (Feb 23, 2001)

unless this show is canceled, I plan on keeping it on my list.


----------



## headroll (Jan 20, 2003)

wmcbrine said:


> Something I noticed with both this, and "Life": product placement. In "Life", it was Google. Google also appeared in "Journeyman", but the big thing there was the iPhone. I wondered if part of the reason that NBC didn't mind posting these for free download, without commercials -- besides the obvious goal of building buzz -- was that they were already paid for. If not, they at least seem to be laying the groundwork for the transition away from interruptive ads.
> 
> I didn't think it detracted from either story.


Is it bad PR that the iPhone IS NOT past compatible?

-Roll


----------



## headroll (Jan 20, 2003)

So, do we think will Journeyman be constricted to the Quantum Leap (in your lifetime string theory) so as to only allow him to transport to a limited set of dates.

He does, at this point appear to be limited in space (e.g. transports to whatever location he is currently residing)

-Roll


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Its interesting that in this show, as compared to QL, he can interact with people from his past, and impersonate his former self. But I know I can't pass for myself of ten years ago!


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

I wondered if he would be able to transport out of San Fran.


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

Is it odd that an NBC show is pimping the iPhone while they won't distribute their shows via the iTunes store?


----------



## glumlord (Oct 27, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> Flash Gordon is sooooo bad it's good.
> 
> I liked the Journeyman pilot but I might get bored if every episode has the same premise.


My wife actually hates Sci-Fi, but loves Flash Gordon specifically because it's so cheesy hehe.. We actually laugh and shake our heads.. Of course she loves all the cheesy sci-fi originals like Sasquatch Mountain


----------



## glumlord (Oct 27, 2003)

JohnB1000 said:


> I think Livia implied that being a journeyman is kind of like a job, so he has to save whoever he is directed to and she has her own jobs. I didn't think she was a ghost.


It really reminded me of a character Oswald Bastable. He is a fictional character from Michael Moorcock, a sci-fi and fantasy writer.

At one point Oswald discovers there are others like him who can time travel, unfortunately unlike him they can control there power.

He eventually travels back to right when the earth was forming when there are no humans yet and very little life. There is a base station there for time travelers where they can meet up and plan without affecting the world around them.. It was an interesting concept..


----------



## sn9ke_eyes (Sep 4, 2002)

jenhudson said:


> Wow, I agree with Doug...it was pretty okay, wondering where it was going, and I was wavering between setting a SP or forgetting about it...when Olivia #2 appeared and I went WHOA, hold up, this is getting cool. And then of course with the ring thing at the end.
> 
> SP for me, thank you.


It was a one and done show for me until Livia #2 and the ring thing. Really shook things up.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Philosofy said:


> Its interesting that in this show, as compared to QL, he can interact with people from his past, and impersonate his former self. But I know I can't pass for myself of ten years ago!


Well, Livia did point out he looked tired.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Philosofy said:


> Its interesting that in this show, as compared to QL, he can interact with people from his past, and impersonate his former self. But I know I can't pass for myself of ten years ago!


What do you mean you can't pass for the you of ten years ago?

Your avatar picture still looks the same to me.


----------



## megory (Jan 23, 2003)

I love time-travel shows, and this was sort of intriguing. But I have more a sense of confusion than delight with it. I don't care about anyone in it and I'm not sure if I will. And the story line was rather vacant. But I wasn't tempted to turn it off. I'll be interested to see how it develops in the next week or so.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> What do you mean you can't pass for the you of ten years ago?
> 
> Your avatar picture still looks the same to me.


My avatar is the me of 19 years and 40 lbs ago.  (And I haven't mentioned the hair, either.)


----------



## needo (Jul 9, 2003)

Whoever does the sound mixing for this show needs to be fired. I could not understand several lines of key dialog because the background and ambient noise was too loud. This is sound mixing 101. I don't care about the background music. I want to hear the dialog.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Philosofy said:


> My avatar is the me of 19 years and 40 lbs ago.  (And I haven't mentioned the hair, either.)


I know. That's why I included the . Your avatar often comes up in the debates about whether avatars should be a current picture of the user.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

JohnB1000 said:


> I'm a sucker for emotional music in a show and the end did an excellent job with that.


So you're the one.

I can't stand the new trend of shows spending the last three minutes of the show with some sappy music and various images of the characters doing something related to the resolution of the plot line.

Use dialogue to tell the story, not music.


----------



## vikingguy (Aug 12, 2005)

Very strange and kind of hard to follow at times. The last 15 minutes sold me on the show season pass stays till it gets cancelled.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> I know. That's why I included the . Your avatar often comes up in the debates about whether avatars should be a current picture of the user.


Really? I know DB razzed me about it in a phone conversation, but I never took any official heat over it. Of course, I did get the forum some exposure on national tv...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Philosofy said:


> Really? I know DB razzed me about it in a phone conversation, but I never took any official heat over it. Of course, I did get the forum some exposure on national tv...


Yes you did. Does that ever rerun? I didn't have the appropriate channel at the time, but I think I do now and would like to see it.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

I don't have DIY anymore, either, but as little as a year ago I know it was airing a year ago. I just checked the DIY website, and it doesn't look like Warehouse Warriors is airing anymore.

http://www.diynetwork.com/diy/hi_warehouse_warriors/article/0,2037,DIY_13939_2772994,00.html


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

wmcbrine said:


> Something I noticed with both this, and "Life": product placement. In "Life", it was Google. Google also appeared in "Journeyman", but the big thing there was the iPhone.


I didn't see the Google logo in "Journeyman"; just a logo imitating Google's that said something to the effect of "Search."

Also, I don't remember seeing the Apple logo on the phone -- I think if it really was paid-for product placement, there would have been more long, lingering shots of it.

A logo that _did_ get shown was Muni (the San Francisco transit authority), which obviously cooperated with the production. But an error showed up there: the streetcar that Neil Gaines almost got hit by in October 1987 before our hero pushed him out of the way was labeled "F-Market and Wharves/Pier 39"...1987 was a few years before the F line was extended to the wharves. (I went to San Francisco for the first time in the summer of 1987, and remember riding what was then just the "F-Market" streetcar.)


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

trainman said:


> Also, I don't remember seeing the Apple logo on the phone -- I think if it really was paid-for product placement, there would have been more long, lingering shots of it.


"Hmmm, I need to look up some information. Fortunately, my Apple iPhone gives me instant internet connectivity wherever I am, thanks to the good people at AT&T! That's the Apple iPhone, which I bought at my local Apple store."


----------



## Chmeeee (Sep 19, 2002)

trainman said:


> But an error showed up there: the streetcar that Neil Gaines almost got hit by in October 1987 before our hero pushed him out of the way was labeled "F-Market and Wharves/Pier 39"...1987 was a few years before the F line was extended to the wharves. (I went to San Francisco for the first time in the summer of 1987, and remember riding what was then just the "F-Market" streetcar.)


If we're going to start mentioning time errors, take a look at the cars driving down the street. I saw tons of late model 1995-2005 cars in 1987. They were't even trying to hide them. That kind of kills the time travel thing for me, thats the first thing I look for in a time travel show/movie to identify the when.


----------



## cmgal (Oct 2, 2003)

needo said:


> Whoever does the sound mixing for this show needs to be fired. I could not understand several lines of key dialog because the background and ambient noise was too loud. This is sound mixing 101. I don't care about the background music. I want to hear the dialog.


 :up: 
I find I have to hit the mute button to know what's being said. (for close-captions)


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

trainman said:


> Also, I don't remember seeing the Apple logo on the phone -- I think if it really was paid-for product placement, there would have been more long, lingering shots of it.


I thought there _were_ long, lingering shots of the phone (not the logo; I didn't specifically notice that, but the device is highly recognizable).

It's a fine line between placing the product prominently yet in a way that doesn't adversely affect the story, and making viewers think "This is a freaking ad." If it's done right, you won't think that; or at least, you won't be sure. Subtlety. That's what I felt here.

Contrast it with the ham-handed Cisco product placement in 24, for example, which had Chloe basically reciting a line of ad copy. I think they've realized that kind of thing is too obvious. But maybe that's just wishful thinking on my part?


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

wmcbrine said:


> It's a fine line between placing the product prominently yet in a way that doesn't adversely affect the story, and making viewers think "This is a freaking ad." If it's done right, you won't think that; or at least, you won't be sure. Subtlety. That's what I felt here.


"If you do things right, people won't be sure you've done anything at all."


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

unicorngoddess said:


> "If you do things right, people won't be sure you've done anything at all."


On the other hand, if you do product placement so that people aren't sure you've done it, the advertiser might not think he's gotten his money's worth...

If people are complaining about product placement, then they know it worked!

We're headed into rough times. The old paradigm (ads in chunks between segments of the show) is going the way of the dinosaurs, and they're going to HAVE to come up with a new way of paying for television. Bugs, banner ads, product placement, and I'm sure things we've never even dreamed of. Eventually, they'll settle on a range of options that provides the best balance between maximum exposure for the products and minimum annoyance for the viewer. In the meantime, we have to suffer through the experimentation and trial & error process.


----------



## IDSmoker (Apr 11, 2004)

needo said:


> Whoever does the sound mixing for this show needs to be fired. I could not understand several lines of key dialog because the background and ambient noise was too loud. This is sound mixing 101. I don't care about the background music. I want to hear the dialog.


Between that and the times when the actors failed to enunciate, there were large portions of dialog I couldn't make out!

It doesn't help that many first-run OTA, HD, network shows don't have closed-captioning when I watch them on my S3 (need to see if it's something in my configuration).


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Just out of curiosity, are the people complaining about the sound watching with a surround-sound system?


----------



## needo (Jul 9, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Just out of curiosity, are the people complaining about the sound watching with a surround-sound system?


I am complaining about the sound and do not have a surround sound system.


----------



## glumlord (Oct 27, 2003)

needo said:


> I am complaining about the sound and do not have a surround sound system.


I don't have surround sound, and I didn't notice any sound abnormalities. Tho I watched it from Amazon Unboxed a few weeks ago


----------



## speedcouch (Oct 23, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Just out of curiosity, are the people complaining about the sound watching with a surround-sound system?


My husband and I couldn't understand a lot of the dialog either because of background noises (had to turn on closed-captioning). I figured it was because we were forced to use the old TV with only the crummy built-in stereo speakers, rather than the surround sound in the LR (where the brand new Samsung DLP hasn't been working reliably for over two weeks).

Cheryl


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I wonder if it's not a bad downmix to blame...such a problem was what prompted me to buy my first surround-sound system years ago, when I got a 5.1 DVD whose dialog was almost completely unintelligible in stereo, but crystal-clear in surround-sound.


----------



## AccidenT (Oct 25, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I wonder if it's not a bad downmix to blame...such a problem was what prompted me to buy my first surround-sound system years ago, when I got a 5.1 DVD whose dialog was almost completely unintelligible in stereo, but crystal-clear in surround-sound.


That might be the problem in my case. My local NBC affiliate doesn't support 5.1 sound, so they downmix to stereo. My surround receiver attempts to somewhat rectify this using Pro-Logic II, but in this case the dialog was muffled for the whole show.


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

I work on an ABC show and we are banned from even showing an iPhone since its so recognizable and would easily be construed as free advertising... logo or no.


----------



## PajamaFeet (Mar 25, 2004)

Chmeeee said:


> If we're going to start mentioning time errors, take a look at the cars driving down the street. I saw tons of late model 1995-2005 cars in 1987. They were't even trying to hide them. That kind of kills the time travel thing for me, thats the first thing I look for in a time travel show/movie to identify the when.


Interesting note, thanks. Were they really that careless? Surprising. DH and I watched this together, and he had to point out the Prius driving toward us to show it was the present. I am embarrassed at how bad I am at recognizing cars and associating them to the proper year. Music, movies, clothing, yes. Unless it is totally obvious, cars, not so much.

I read a while back that Brad Pitt and Jennifer Aniston had the movie rights to TTTW, and that was a project in the works before their divorce. Journeyman feels a lot like QL & TTTW to me too. One ep in and I love it.


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

Good:
- Lucius Vorenus!
- Awesome on location HD shots of San Francisco.
- Time travel

Bad:
- That horrible actress from Daybreak.
- The "Highway to Heaven" help a guy each week concept.

This is my favorite new show so far. It seems destined for cancellation, but my fingers are crossed.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

They didn't show this in HD on DirecTV SF-Bay Area locals. Or maybe they did and the guide was wrong but I recorded it in SD.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

I had lots of trouble getting dialogue from both Journeyman and Heroes, and I have a good surround sound system.


----------



## UTV2TiVo (Feb 2, 2005)

DLiquid said:


> Bad:
> - That horrible actress from Daybreak.


She's in my 'good' category. I can ignore some of the bad if she continues to have scenes in her underwear!

I also didn't think she was bad in Daybreak, but sexiness does tend to make me overlook things.


----------



## Delta13 (Jan 25, 2003)

UTV2TiVo said:


> She's in my 'good' category. I can ignore some of the bad if she continues to have scenes in her underwear!
> 
> I also didn't think she was bad in Daybreak, but sexiness does tend to make me overlook things.


In that scene I was overlooking, underlooking, around-looking and I'm pretty sure trying to through-look.

The Journeyman gots a lot of willpower, and I hope it comes in handy for him later.


----------



## Roadblock (Apr 5, 2006)

Delta13 said:


> In that scene I was overlooking, underlooking, around-looking and I'm pretty sure trying to through-look.
> 
> The Journeyman gots a lot of willpower, and I hope it comes in handy for him later.


Yeah, I thought that was an interesting dilemma when he was in the past with his old girlfriend coming on to him and he saw his wedding ring.


----------



## TreborPugly (May 2, 2002)

I liked it alot, and I like that everything isn't explained to the viewer in excruciating detail. 

When he pulled out the ring while in the past, I knew just what he was going to do. His whole motivation at that point was keeping his own life from falling apart. He needed to prove to his wife and brother that he was time traveling. He'll probably do his brother next week. (Do you think he remembers the phone call he received from someone sounding like his brother?)

And when he saved the wife and kid from the murderous husband at the end, it was obvious that the reason must be that his son was going to do something important. It didn't really matter to me that they tell us specifically why. (He could have seen a news story on TV next week about it for example - I didn't think about the product-placement aspect of him showing his brother a video from his iPhone about the son saving lives)

One thing that will be hard to deal with in the show, unless they change this from the pilot, is the brother's knowing or not knowing about the time travel. In particular, his brother in the past. If he keeps trying to call his past brother to get information, there's going to be this lengthy collection of communications he's had with his brother in the past that he wasn't aware of. How many times can his past self interact with his brother, knowing nothing about some weird phone call he supposedly made? I guess that if he's changing the time line with every change, his whole past relationship with his brother might suddenly change. (Can his changes change his own memory?)


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Just out of curiosity, are the people complaining about the sound watching with a surround-sound system?


yes, the center channel sound was too low in DD 5.1 in my theater room.


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm not convinced that was an iPhone. It looked like it, but from another angle, the phone he was using had a keyboard on it.............

Are we sure it was an iPhone?


----------



## Chmeeee (Sep 19, 2002)

It definitely had the onscreen keyboard when he was typing for the Google Search. Plus it had the button at the bottom, looked exactly the same as the iPhone button.


----------



## Chibbie (Jan 16, 2006)

Vito the TiVo said:


> I work on an ABC show and we are banned from even showing an iPhone since its so recognizable and would easily be construed as free advertising... logo or no.


OK, this is off topic... but what's the big deal about giving someone free advertising?


----------



## stiffi (Jun 14, 2006)

I think the coolest part of this show was the casting.

I've always said I thought Kevin McKidd looks like Reed Diamond. As soon as I heard they were brothers, I thought "bingo" that's brilliant.


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

Fahtrim said:


> I'm not convinced that was an iPhone. It looked like it, but from another angle, the phone he was using had a keyboard on it.............
> 
> Are we sure it was an iPhone?


Ok it was bugging me so I did some research. It seems he had the iPhone in some scenes and the Motorola Q or Samsung Blackjack in other scenes.

Also it wasn't Google Search but was Spyder Finder, looks exactly like google though.

http://www.tuaw.com/2007/09/10/journeyman-the-iphone-as-character-actor/


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Actually, it's finder-spyder


----------



## GDG76 (Oct 2, 2000)

TreborPugly said:


> He'll probably do his brother next week.


Has this show been moved to Bravo?


----------



## Alpinemaps (Jul 26, 2004)

Vito the TiVo said:


> I work on an ABC show and we are banned from even showing an iPhone since its so recognizable and would easily be construed as free advertising... logo or no.


Who says it's free advertising?

I'm guessing the advertising guys on your show aren't selling ad time to Apple, while Journeyman's did.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

Quote:
Originally Posted by TreborPugly
He'll probably do his brother next week.


Has this show been moved to Bravo?


Uh, that's Logo, not Bravo.


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

Sound was fine at my place


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

vikingguy said:


> Very strange and kind of hard to follow at times. The last 15 minutes sold me on the show season pass stays till it gets cancelled.


Definately agree with this statement. I have it on SP now, but half way thru was feeling the Quantum Leap deal and was worried. The c ouple twists at the end made it interesting.

And even Quantum Leap had a fellow female romantic time traveler in it.

I was glad he thought of burying the box and the ring and the paper. To have his wife on his side from the present will be a relief. And I am glad that tempted as he was, he remained true to his marriage.

I wonder if he can go forward.


----------



## bdlucas (Feb 15, 2004)

It seemed a little unrealistic to me that she was so instantly convinced by the buried box. It took me a while to realize what that proved, and I already knew he was telling the truth. I would think his skeptical wife would need a little more time to get her head around it.

As for dialog, it seemed to me that the voices were a bit buried in the music and background, especially in some of the scenes in the past. At one point I even wondered if that was intentional, to give them a surreal feeling.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

I thought it would have been more effective for him to plant his bluetooth ear piece and a 2007 newspaper in the tool box with the ring.


----------



## stiffi (Jun 14, 2006)

betts4 said:


> Definately agree with this statement. I have it on SP now, but half way thru was feeling the Quantum Leap deal and was worried. The c ouple twists at the end made it interesting.
> 
> And even Quantum Leap had a fellow female romantic time traveler in it.
> 
> ...


This is probably way too existential, but it he was _married _ to Livia once, would it still be cheating to sleep with her again? I mean, after all, it appears he was widowed, not divorced.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

stiffi said:


> This is probably way too existential, but it he was _married _ to Livia once, would it still be cheating to sleep with her again? I mean, after all, it appears he was widowed, not divorced.


They never married. She was his fiancee when she died.


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

PJO1966 said:


> They never married. She was his fiancee when she died.


She didn't really die though, did she? I watched this a couple of weeks ago but didn't she say she "jumped" before the plane crashed?

tk


----------



## Chibbie (Jan 16, 2006)

Technically, since he was in the past, he wasn't married to Katie yet - so it shouldn't be considered cheating.

However, it *would *be cheating if he had sex with_ future_ Livia, even if they did it while they were in the past.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Chibbie said:


> Technically, since he was in the past, he wasn't married to Katie yet - so it shouldn't be considered cheating.
> 
> However, it *would *be cheating if he had sex with_ future_ Livia, even if they did it while they were in the past.


This brings up a whole new set of views on the whole "is this considered cheating" debate.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

pendragn said:


> She didn't really die though, did she? I watched this a couple of weeks ago but didn't she say she "jumped" before the plane crashed?
> 
> tk


Correct. As far as he knew, his fiancee died and he moved on with his life. She did say she jumped before the plane crashed.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

PJO1966 said:


> Correct. As far as he knew, his fiancee died and he moved on with his life. She did say she jumped before the plane crashed.


And I took that to mean that she time traveled out before the plane crash. "Jump" meaning the jump between times...not like actually jumping off the plane.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

I liked the couple of twists near the end, but I thought the newspaper & ring trick was kinda done poorly.

Pulling out the newspaper and having the ring fall into the box isn't the greatest way of proving anything. When reaching for the ring, he could have pulled a switcheroo.

I would have been more convinced if the ring was taped to the newspaper or something, so there's no debate on whether both were in there.

Anyway, good show, I am a sucker for these type shows. 

-smak-


----------



## TreborPugly (May 2, 2002)

smak said:


> I liked the couple of twists near the end, but I thought the newspaper & ring trick was kinda done poorly.
> 
> Pulling out the newspaper and having the ring fall into the box isn't the greatest way of proving anything. When reaching for the ring, he could have pulled a switcheroo.
> 
> ...


He had to break through their patio and dig for a foot before unearthing the toolbox. Burying the toolbox must have been in the past. (Other than some serious trickery beyond simple sleight of hand) He's not doing a magic trick, he's trying to prove something to his wife. I'd be disappointed if she accused him of pulling such an elaborate hoax.

For best effect, she should have been the one to open the toolbox and find the stuff in it, rather than have him hand it to her, but the key thing here is that he can leave stuff in the past, and that past does lead to the present he comes back to. And of course that he's managed to prove to his wife that he really is traveling in time.


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

unicorngoddess said:


> And I took that to mean that she time traveled out before the plane crash. "Jump" meaning the jump between times...not like actually jumping off the plane.


Yeah, that's what I meant. I suppose I'm still thinking of things in terms of Quantum Leap. 

tk


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

TreborPugly said:


> He had to break through their patio and dig for a foot before unearthing the toolbox. Burying the toolbox must have been in the past. (Other than some serious trickery beyond simple sleight of hand) He's not doing a magic trick, he's trying to prove something to his wife. I'd be disappointed if she accused him of pulling such an elaborate hoax.
> 
> For best effect, she should have been the one to open the toolbox and find the stuff in it, rather than have him hand it to her, but the key thing here is that he can leave stuff in the past, and that past does lead to the present he comes back to. And of course that he's managed to prove to his wife that he really is traveling in time.


Yah, but the ring was the key, and fact that she had the ring in the present, and he buried it in a place he couldn't possibly bury it in the present due to the brick patio.

So not having the ring prominently displayed right along with the newspaper was kinda dumb.

Remember, this whole episode everybody think he's going nuts. Making the display so there's no possible way of her thinking anything but that he's telling the truth seems like the best play.

-smak-


----------



## Delta13 (Jan 25, 2003)

Chibbie said:


> Technically, since he was in the past, he wasn't married to Katie yet - so it shouldn't be considered cheating.
> 
> However, it *would *be cheating if he had sex with_ future_ Livia, even if they did it while they were in the past.


So, if I go back in time, I can cheat with a former girlfriend - but if the current-time me and current-time her go back in time together, we can't cheat?

Damn. I wish I'd have known this rule sooner. It happened to me just last week.


----------



## bettyoops (Apr 22, 2007)

Really liked this show. Didn't know about the pilot and watched the actual show last night. I had difficulty hearing Neil speak.....I figured it was him, not the sound effects. We went back several times to try to clarify what he says, without success.

I heard Livia say that she jumped before the plane left (or crashed) and thought she didn't take the flight. Time jumping hadn't entered my mind; good idea though. HOWEVER, either way, doesn't this mean that she never died? If so, why hadn't she contacted him? Perhaps because she was time jumping for a while and couldn't explain why she didn't die? Does this mean that she is still alive in real time? Could be very interesting to see how this works out. I already like her a whole lot better than his "real" wife.


----------



## ThreeSoFar'sBro (Oct 10, 2004)

I think the sound mixing on this show was off. The music was too loud, the voices too quiet.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> The last five minutes put it on my season pass list.





sn9ke_eyes said:


> It was a one and done show for me until Livia #2 and the ring thing. Really shook things up.


Definitely, I was kind of on the fence until Future Livia showed up. I knew he had to find someone to believe him, but thought it would be his brother first. And *no* way she wouldn't call the cops when her "psycho" hubby walks out of the closet with a sledgehammer and shovel saying "Hey, come outside, I wanna show you something....". 


PJO1966 said:


> I thought it would have been more effective for him to plant his bluetooth ear piece and a 2007 newspaper in the tool box with the ring.


Yeah, I thought the earpiece would be in there as well.


Chibbie said:


> Technically, since he was in the past, he wasn't married to Katie yet - so it shouldn't be considered cheating.


I checked with Spousal Unit Bravo immediately during that scene and she informed me that for her it would be considered cheating. Better keep that in mind in case I time travel.

Since he appears to be able to bring everything on his person I think he would take to wearing a photog vest and pants with lots of pockets so he would be more McGuyver like during his trips and less "scary homeless guy".

His time away from Present Day was confusing as it did not strike me as 1:1 with his trip time.

Spoiler about the guide info mentioned previously below!!


Spoiler



I am annoyed by the mention he suddenly doubts his trips and needs an MRI.  Reminds me of "Medium" and her hubby's ability to believe/disbelieve her visions as the story arc requires. If he doesn't believe it himself, why should his wife stick around during his disappearances?


----------



## nedthelab (Oct 4, 2002)

The bubble effect when he leave the time space - exactly like timecop, and he alomst touched his past self, bad quantum physics mojo


----------



## Chibbie (Jan 16, 2006)

LlamaLarry said:


> Since he appears to be able to bring everything on his person I think he would take to wearing a photog vest and pants with lots of pockets so he would be more McGuyver like during his trips and less "scary homeless guy".


How about a bringing a camera, some cash, and a sports almanac 



Delta13 said:


> So, if I go back in time, I can cheat with a former girlfriend - but if the current-time me and current-time her go back in time together, we can't cheat?
> 
> Damn. I wish I'd have known this rule sooner. It happened to me just last week.


You should have read my book:


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

Chibbie said:


> How about a bringing a camera, some cash, and a sports almanac


When he bought something in the past I half expected the cashier to tell him that his money was fake thanks to the new paper money.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

LlamaLarry said:


> When he bought something in the past I half expected the cashier to tell him that his money was fake thanks to the new paper money.


I thought the same thing.


----------



## stiffi (Jun 14, 2006)

LlamaLarry said:


> When he bought something in the past I half expected the cashier to tell him that his money was fake thanks to the new paper money.


Have you not seen the previews for tonight's show?


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

stiffi said:


> Have you not seen the previews for tonight's show?


Nope, I try to avoid them, but glad to see that they are paying attention.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

Saw the pilot again tonight (did the streaming event http://boards.nbc.com/nbc/index.php?showtopic=781318 - not a permalink - go to http://boards.nbc.com/nbc/index.php?showforum=93 if it doesn't work.) I want to go ahead and watch episode 2 now but I think it'll be cooler to wait until next week at 10. Kind of like reliving the original experience.

What a great show and 10 times better the second time around. If you didn't get to join the streaming event or have never seen the show before go ahead and go to NBC.com and watch it now. You won't regret it. :up::up:


----------

